# Multi function steering wheel swap



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi All, first post here and a TT Virgin as well. 
I have had a search for answers to my questions and there lots on MFSW upgrades but none (that I could find) answer my particular questions.
We have recently bought a 2012 TDi sport with Stronic gear box so already have the flappy paddles, I quite fancy changing the wheel to one with the audio / telephone controls aswell, my stereo is a pioneer AVIC-f60DAB which has a remote control input and I can get a CanBus interface and cable to suit, now finally to the question.
Will the existing slip rings and wiring in the steering column and CanBus connection be suitable for the MFSW?
I have just done pretty much the opposite to my VW T5.1 180 DSG van ( had MFSW and changed to one with paddles) with no problems whatsoever.

Any advice / comments are much appreciated.

Thanks Ken


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

No idea on the steering wheel... on my previous BMW's they have come with the loom in place on the slip rings... but you have any pictures of your head unit?

I have just ordered the F60DAB and plan to fit it when i pick my car up this week.. so be interested to see what it looks like fitted to a TT


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Kenny,

I didn't know that it was possible to have flappy paddles without the MF controls as well.

The good news is that you can add the switches to your existing wheel rather than changing it. The part number of the two switches is 8J0951527 (but double check with your dealer). There is a video on the web showing how to install them - on You Tube I think.

You will need the correct airbag harness as well. The existing slip ring should be OK if the new airbag harness plug fits into it. I'm not sure if there are any implications for the SW control module.

You will need some coding to get the MF controls to work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I'll give Audi a call tomorrow regarding buttons. Should be a bit cheaper than a whole wheel.
And I'll post some pics later on.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm sure audi charge something stupid like £80 per side for the controls

You'll be better off buying a complete wheel off eBay ( minus the airbag ) 
Then selling on your wheel would recoupe some of the cost

Do you have access to vagcom ?
I didn't know you could get paddles without multi function, I'm guessing due to the paddles your module : slip ring should be capable 
Would be worth doing a scan though to check part numbers

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

tttony said:


> I didn't know that it was possible to have flappy paddles without the MF controls as well..


Yep, got flappy paddles on my TFSi sport, no MFSW though. Standard from factory for DSG if you don't spec MFSW as an extra.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm assuming then that the slip ring etc must be full function already

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"I'm assuming then that the slip ring etc must be full function already"

There is more than one type of slip ring. To fit a MFSW, a slip ring with 12 pins in the wiring socket is needed, the basic slip ring has only 6 pins for just the airbag function.

I was lucky in that my car had the 12 pin slip ring even though it did not have a factory fitted MFSW. Therefore when I retro fitted the MFSW I only needed the wheel and the correct new airbag loom.

I did have factory cruise control and that is maybe why the 12 pin slip ring (and high line SW control module) was fitted.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cruise control does not demand the high line module, cruise can work on mid, high is for full function

Variant
Lowline: No additional Options/Features
Midline: Cruise Control, Board Computer
Highline: Cruise Control, Board Computer, Multi-Function Steering Wheel

What I was saying is that, I assume the highline must be required for paddle shift, therefore a full function slipring ( 12 pin ) would be already fitted

Cruise control is after the slip ring therefore doesn't have any relevance to the ring 
The pins on the ring purely pass data / info from the wheel through a ribbon to the module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi 1wheelonly,

I agree with all you say, what I was trying to say is that Audi don't always install the lowest levels of slip rings and controllers that are needed to support the factory installed features.

My car was factory fitted with cruise and on-board computer and so could have had a 6 pin slip ring and mid-line controller but it had 12 pin and high-line fitted. I could only think that Audi, for some reason, fit the more advanced units to all cars fitted with cruise control. On the other hand the factory may install whatever will make the options work if lower spec components are out of stock.

In any event, as I said, I was lucky in that I only had to install the MFSW itself and airbag loom. Other people may not be so lucky!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You can have cruise control with the mid or the high module but still only have the low 6 pin slip ring 
What I'm saying is that I'm thinking the fully active 12 pin slip ring may be required for paddle shift, hence you having yours on already

And totally agree that sometimes they fit what ever they have at the time, I've know friends with basic A3's that have had high modules and sliprings without cruise or multifunction wheels, I wouldn't say it was common practice though lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

It is Kenny, the OP that has the paddle shift. I have a manual box and so there was no operative reason for the factory to fit the 12 pin slip ring. As I said, I just got lucky - for once!


----------



## Kenny. (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I think my first job is to get the air bag off and count the pins before I start ordering stuff.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just plug vagcom in, it will tell you what version you have mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Monster-Mat (Jul 17, 2016)

tried searching for specifics, but i cannot find the right topics

which part numbers do i need to find the correct steering module, slip ring and wire harness


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

The buttons come with 3-pin connecvtor. I assume, these are for CAN-L and CAN-H, and maybe the ground.
Can ypu confirm it?
I wanna replace my Audi TT mk2 steering weel with A3 multi steering weel, the questionj is the connector type?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The pins are positive, earth and LIN. Which type of buttons from which wheel? The A4 8P has the same as the TT so I am assuming you mean 8V? They are not compatible and will need custom electronics due to the difference in LIN version


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> The pins are positive, earth and LIN. Which type of buttons from which wheel? The A4 8P has the same as the TT so I am assuming you mean 8V? They are not compatible and will need custom electronics due to the difference in LIN version


Yes, I need the "more button ones" from A4.

As I evaluated, there are lot of problems:

1. If you have more buttons on your new wheel, you can!t use them! Not on Audi. Only the original functionality will work.
2. Even if you have custom electronics, you cant hack the system....LIN-bus version is different, even if you convert the LIN messages to CAN (by Arduino stuff for example), the original CAN-gateway will drop them due to the unexistance!
2. There are 3 free wires in the steering wheel loom, but looks, if you wanna use them for the new buttons to convert the CAN message ID to another, there is interference somehow. We have tested it. Needs more investigation.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

You said A3 originally but now A4? Some A4 wheels will work, I have one which I've yet to fit, bit I've tested it and it's mostly correct

I'm surprised you have 3 spare pins...do you mean in the multifunction loom connector? As there is nothing attached to them. The main hurdle would be the clock spring as there are no free slots there

And of course you can't connect the LIN to the gateway, as it is supposed to be connected to the steering wheel module  and the steering wheel.moduke is connected via canbus

I believe you can get little adaptors but I'm not sure which ones

The other issue is airbag compatibility as some Audis are single stage. The MK2 TT is dual stage


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> You said A3 originally but now A4? Some A4 wheels will work, I have one which I've yet to fit, bit I've tested it and it's mostly correct
> 
> The other issue is airbag compatibility as some Audis are single stage. The MK2 TT is dual stage


Sorry, it is A3 wheel.
Which one does work? Picture?

What do you mean, dual stage?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

None of the A3 8V wheels will work, and the 8P is a worse design so I doubt you are taking about that? S3 and RS3 8P are flat bottom like the MK2 TT and are basically the same

Yes, there are different types of airbag to consider as well as the multifunction controls

The only straightforward swap is to an RS4/RS5 B8 flat bottom wheel


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> N
> Yes, there are different types of airbag to consider as well as the multifunction controls
> The only straightforward swap is to an RS4/RS5 B8 flat bottom wheel


I dont think, the airbags here are different. Only a resistor, nothing else from the controller point of view.

You mean, this?
https://eurozonetuning.com/products/aud ... ring-wheel


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

There are definitely airbag differences, you need to make sure the airbag is dual stage to be compatible. There will be 2 connectors into the airbag for this

Yes that multifunction wheel is compatible (MODE button on left side). There are similar versions from other models with < and > arrow buttons on the left that are not compatible


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> There are definitely airbag differences, you need to make sure the airbag is dual stage to be compatible. There will be 2 connectors into the airbag for this
> 
> Yes that multifunction wheel is compatible (MODE button on left side). There are similar versions from other models with < and > arrow buttons on the left that are not compatible


The number of the buttons is the same, but this wheel has a "Navi" button, which is missing from the TT wheel.
How does it work then?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The TT wheel has a nav button, just press I'm the right scroll wheel

However...it's not perfect. The A4 nav button doesn't do anything, and pressing in the right scroll wheel is nav

I think that's as good as it gets in the TT unfortunately


----------

